
Upside of Tesla's Autopilot - t23
http://diamandis.com/tech-blog
======
mindcrash
Link above leads to the homepage. This is the actual one:
[http://www.diamandis.com/blog/upside-of-teslas-
autopilot](http://www.diamandis.com/blog/upside-of-teslas-autopilot)

~~~
t23
Thank you!

